# BigAls mail in rebate



## loonie (Mar 29, 2008)

As much I like the boxing day sale for salt and I dislike the mail in rebate. For the last five years or so, only once I receive the rebate, more often I never receive anything. Last year I bought a filter, I never receive the mail in rebate of $10.
Just wonder how many of you are happy with the mail in rebate. I think BA should sell them as the advertise price instead of all these garbage of mail in rebate etc.


----------



## jmb (Mar 20, 2012)

I totally agree with you loonie. In the past I have not been very successful with the mail in rebates. I think they should give the discounted price and their suppliers credit them back. 

It would be much easier on the suppliers end dealing with one account, rather than 100s of individuals trying to obtain their rebates.


----------



## pyro (Dec 6, 2010)

jmb said:


> It would be much easier on the suppliers end dealing with one account, rather than 100s of individuals trying to obtain their rebates.


The marketing goal is to entice shoppers to buy now and forget to send in the rebate forms. It is only a small percentage of shoppers who do, HOWEVER they should reimburse those that get sent in. I would be having a chat with the store owner about this.


----------



## Y2KGT (Jul 20, 2009)

Keep in mind the mail in rebate has nothing to do with Big Al's but rather offered by Marineland aka United Pet. 

You should go on their Facebook page and complain there so you get some attention to this matter.
--
Paul


----------



## sig (Dec 13, 2010)

Y2KGT said:


> Keep in mind the mail in rebate has nothing to do with Big Al's but rather offered by Marineland aka United Pet.
> 
> You should go on their Facebook page and complain there so you get some attention to this matter.
> --
> Paul


+1
That's almost always the case with manufactured rebates. Just sometimes stores (for me it was heating/cooling installer) applied for rebates for me.

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## loonie (Mar 29, 2008)

If you guys know of any LFS match price for salt with BA for boxing week, please post here.
CanadianCorals, say they will match BA price but did not post the price/period as to price match.
Thanks


----------



## sig (Dec 13, 2010)

loonie said:


> If you guys know of any LFS match price for salt with BA for boxing week, please post here.
> CanadianCorals, say they will match BA price but did not post the price/period as to price match.
> Thanks


price match before rebate or after?

I have BA boxing flyer in front of me, but it did not say amount of the rebate

Instant Ocean 160G - 24.99 after mail in rebate

Reef Crystals 160G - 34.99 after mail in rebate

I think 2 years ago it was $9 for 200G pack, but you could refund just 3 pieces for the same address.

I personally do not buy bucket, because I seen big discussion on RC regarding salt and just decided to accept it, since I have no chemistry education to argue.
It said that ingredients of the salt going to the bottom of the bucket and it should be mixed before. I have no idea how to mix full basket of salt.

that's why I am buying 200G and easily dealing/mixing with 50G packs

you should keep eye on Aquatic Kingdom. Last year they have few loads of Reef Crystal 200g for 40+tax

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## tom g (Jul 8, 2009)

*salt*

roll bucket and use rubber mallet to break up salt ,as per a discussion on this topic with a fellow reefer .


----------



## sig (Dec 13, 2010)

tom g said:


> roll bucket and use rubber mallet to break up salt ,as per a discussion on this topic with a fellow reefer .


why you guys always looking solutions how to deal with the problems, instead to avoid them. 

why would I roll and break if I can go and buy package which is easy to deal with...

Thanks for advice anyway.

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## Flexin5 (Nov 12, 2011)

hrm..good to know that there's trouble with the mail in rebate, i was going to go buy like 3 buckets of the salt.


----------



## sig (Dec 13, 2010)

Flexin5 said:


> hrm..good to know that there's trouble with the mail in rebate, i was going to go buy like 3 buckets of the salt.


2 years ago I got 3 cheques each for $9 after few months. It took almost 30 minutes from the multiple tellers in the bank to understand what is it 

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## pyro (Dec 6, 2010)

Y2KGT said:


> You should go on their Facebook page and complain there so you get some attention to this matter.


Great point Paul, however I would still want the store owner to know.


----------



## loonie (Mar 29, 2008)

What Sig says is true. no one will understand its a cheque since it looks more like a postcard, it will not even surprise me that even the postman could not be bothered with it.
As I said, not everyone gets the refund, this is why it makes no difference if there is a mail in rebate or not. I have complain to BA before but they claim that refunds are always given which is not true.
This is like I take your money first, then we talk later whether you get a refund.


----------



## loonie (Mar 29, 2008)

FYI.........I was at BA Mississauga, the salt 160gal bucket, mail in rebate is $5, so a bucket will be around $35 inclusive of tax. The reef crystal is 10bucks more.
As for 200gal boxes, it will be on sale but they did not tell me the price.


----------



## zenafish (Feb 20, 2007)

The rebate form this year limits 2 products per address. (BA's link)

Has anyone ever sent in more than the limit and still get the rebate on the over items?


----------



## snaggle (Feb 19, 2010)

Here is a link to the company that manages the rebates


----------



## tom g (Jul 8, 2009)

sig said:


> why you guys always looking solutions how to deal with the problems, instead to avoid them.
> 
> why would I roll and break if I can go and buy package which is easy to deal with...
> 
> Thanks for advice anyway.


just reading thru posts here ..............don't get it and understand why the cup is always empty , u guys post a prob , a solution is given for those who have this prob but u continue to bash...........would it be better if a highly respected member gave this advice ... stop looking at empty cups ........... 
if u got nothing good to say don't say it.
just my friggin opinion ...


----------



## sig (Dec 13, 2010)

tom g said:


> just reading thru posts here ..............don't get it and understand why the cup is always empty , u guys post a prob , a solution is given for those who have this prob but u continue to bash...........would it be better if a highly respected member gave this advice ... stop looking at empty cups ...........
> if u got nothing good to say don't say it.
> just my frigging opinion ...


fortunately I have much more useful to say in comparison to your "frigging opinion"

and Tom, please stop it...

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## tom g (Jul 8, 2009)

*friggen opinion*

ahh the almighty sig has spoken .......... whatever man ...


----------



## sig (Dec 13, 2010)

tom g said:


> ahh the almighty sig has spoken .......... whatever man ...


buy the way, I did not mean to offend you with my comment. I just tried to tell - why to create a problem and to deal with these buckets later, when you can buy 200g

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## tom g (Jul 8, 2009)

*opinion*

and my comment was the same merely to help those who have buckets with dried up salt ...


----------



## Octavian (Sep 30, 2009)

sig said:


> buy the way, I did not mean to offend you with my comment. I just tried to tell - why to create a problem and to deal with these buckets later, when you can buy 200g


Some people like to have a bucket collection


----------



## manmadecorals (Jan 17, 2012)

i found a lot of time i would have to hassle the rebate company to get a move on my refund and sometimes it would take a month or two before i actually get the cheque. Therefore, i try to avoid mail in rebates as much as i can.


----------

